# [2011] Bands auf der RPC



## RPC Team (15. April 2011)

Wie jedes Jahr finden auf unserem Mittelaltermarkt viele Auftritte von Bands und Musikern statt. Hier eine Auswahl mit den jeweiligen Newsmeldungen.


*Jan Hegenberg *http://www.facebook....175477862494173 http://www.rpc-germa...auf-der-rpc.htm
*Das Niveau *http://www.facebook....178450938858742 http://www.rpc-germa...er-rpc-2011.htm
*The Other *http://www.facebook....comments&ref=mf http://www.rpc-germa...ive-auf-rpc.htm

*Heiter bis Folkig *http://www.facebook....107264836016515

*Macpiet *http://www.facebook....188248747866558 http://www.rpc-germa...auf-der-rpc.htm
*Burn* http://www.facebook....comments&ref=mf http://www.rpc-germa...auf-der-rpc.htm

Weitere angekündigte Bands und Acts:


Blutzukker
Nachtgeist
Umbra et Imago
Deviant UK
Bichrom
Atomic Neon
Penthesilea
Divamee
Kelvin Kalvus
The IndustrialS
Combat Company
Little Dead Boy
Lost Area


----------



## Thejojy (15. April 2011)

juhu jan hegenberg ist wieder dabei 
gut, ich hatte auch nix anderes erwartet, aber es freut mich trotzdem 

btw: endlich mal an einem sportlfreien wochenede!! juhu nix wie hin da


----------



## Terni (15. April 2011)

Jan Hegenberg is einfach supi. 


" Ich war mutig und stark, ja ich diente dem Licht,
  ich trug n Buch und n Hammer, doch schaden machte ich nicht." 

Geiler Song. Würd ich auch gern mal live sehen.


----------



## Razon (15. April 2011)

Cool also auf Jan Hegenberg und Burn freue ich mich riesig. *smile*


----------



## Knurrbauch (16. April 2011)

Umbra et Imago kommen auf die RPC? Gibt's etwa einen speziellen 18er-Bereich, den ich bis jetzt übersehen habe? Oder besteht Hosenzwang... 


Auf jeden Fall eine Gelegenheit, die mal wieder live zu sehen.


----------



## Firun (16. April 2011)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Umbra et Imago kommen auf die RPC? Gibt's etwa einen speziellen 18er-Bereich, den ich bis jetzt übersehen habe? Oder besteht Hosenzwang...
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall eine Gelegenheit, die mal wieder live zu sehen.



Ohne Witz , ich kenne die Band auch , und wie ich das gelesen habe hatte ich die selbe Frage   oder die haben ihr Show total runter gefahren..


----------



## Herebur (16. April 2011)

Kenn zwar nicht alle Bands aber ein paar gute sind schon dabei wird sicher klasse


----------



## Varnamys (17. April 2011)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Umbra et Imago kommen auf die RPC? Gibt's etwa einen speziellen 18er-Bereich, den ich bis jetzt übersehen habe? Oder besteht Hosenzwang...
> 
> 
> Auf jeden Fall eine Gelegenheit, die mal wieder live zu sehen.



Jo, den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch grade.
Hab den Namen erst noch drei mal gelesen, ob ich mich nicht doch _verlesen_ habe.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Hier das Line Up der bands

http://www.rpc-germany.de/N717/stagetime-die-zeiten-der-bands-auf-der-rpc-bhne-stehen-fest.htm



> Autor: Presse_MK
> 
> Die Zeiten, wann die vielen Bands und Künstler bei uns auf der Outdoor Bühne auftreten, stehen jetzt fest. Die Playtime aller Acts sind dabei wie bei solchen Gelegenheiten üblich fest, sprich Änderungen vorbehalten. Kurzinfos zu allen Bands findet ihr unter anderem im aktuellen RPC Special des GamesOrbit#26.
> 
> ...


----------

